# Haloween 2010



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

well another halloween has come and gone by but plans are already being made for next year! We are proud to present our new character oogie boogie for the night before christmas themed display at our house this year(and every year). Our "show" lasts about 17 minutes and includes the songs this is hallloween, jacks lament , oogie boogies song and part of finale/reprise among various movie dialog and narration from the haunted mansion holiday. THe characters included in the display are three talking pumpkins, Jack, santa, and oogie boogie.

The video below is mainly focused around oogie boogie but there is pictures I put in that show other parts of our display.

Hope you like it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

HOW!!??

I bow down before greatness...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't go wrong with "Nightmare"

Very impressive Oogie!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you! oogie is pretty good for being made in two months! and yes nightmare is always a good theme.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is just greatness!! I can't even imagine how insanely popular that was - being so mainstream, its just fabulous!! Very well done!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Bang on!!! That was super cool!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. WOW!

You are going to have all of the tech heads around here flippin' out!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is one awesome Oogie Boogie!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... AWESOME ... YEAH, what else is left to say?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way Cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oogie Boogie looks wonderful. So is Sally next?


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

In future but probably not next year. We are focusing on refining the show and to upgrading santa and jack to some newer technologies. I have though make a foam latex mask for her


----------

